

Codekit 2 - jonkratz
http://incident57.com/codekit/?v=2

======
austinstorm
This is such a bloated space, and it seems like suddenly every major player
has an experimental app (atom.io, brackets.io) - it seems like it will become
harder for programs like this.

~~~
bjtitus
Except this isn't a text editor and doesn't have almost anything in common
with atom or brackets...

One thing I'm not 100% clear on who this is targeting. I have no problem using
Bower and Grunt (or Gulp, or what have you) to set up my environment. It would
be nice to see more support for those tools built in to CodeKit. I was excited
to see Bower but it appears that it doesn't actually use .bowerrc files.
Sounds like that may be coming but despite the claim that the author isn't
trying to "lock in" customers, it definitely seems like he is by reinventing
these things.

I'm sure the true target market are the same kinds of people buying Coda and
other "simplified web development" tools. This tool just seems to start to
drift into the "hacker" type who might quickly grow out of the capabilities of
the tool and need flexibility on different platforms.

